# Beef Offal Patties



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Today while doing some food shopping for Beamer, I saw that the Urban Carnivore brand of raw sells Beef Offal Patties. I picked up a box to feed maybe once ot twice a week. Has anyone fed this sort of thing before?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan, you definitely don't want to feed more than once or twice a week. Organ meat is very dense and nutritious. Keep in mind that the NV Medallions contain offal in them as well. 

I mix in organ meat, mostly heart and liver etc in my guys meals. I get it in cubes in Whitby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the sound "offle" to me...ba-rump-huh. sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

everybody is a comedian lol

:brick:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice one Missy.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

Yeah, the guy at the store told me to just give Beamer an entire meal of the Offal stuff once or twice a week. He said the offal in the other pre-made is so little it really willnot do much.

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> the sound "offle" to me...ba-rump-huh. sorry couldn't resist.


LMBO !!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

..........(I'm whispering)........Missy, I don't get it.......sigh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ I think Offal is pronounced the same way as "awful". Missy was making a joke based on that. Right, Missy???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL.. I think you need a nice stiff drink (or 2, 3, 4 or 5), then you'll get it.. lol 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan, that was an offal thing to say! Shame on you for encouraging drinking!

...darn I spilt my red wine on they keyboard....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Carole~ I think Offal is pronounced the same way as "awful". Missy was making a joke based on that. Right, Missy???


Duh!!! :frusty: stupid me spelled it wrong on both accounts... ever have one of those moments where for the life of you, you can't think how to spell a common word like "awful."

so once again, offal sound awful to me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL

ok, so, seriously.. do any of you raw feeders feed Offal?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Never did, so am wondering as well......... anyone ??


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> LOL
> 
> ok, so, seriously.. do any of you raw feeders feed Offal?
> 
> Ryan


Yes I doooooooooooooo. Your dog must have organ meat if you are feeding raw.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of what happens when you feed too much organs? Yesterday I had a conversation with the woman who sells me my veggies. She inquired as to where I buy my meat. When I told her, she warned me to be careful about the organ content (I buy ground meat/organs from a butcher so there is no label to tell me percentage amount). She thinks that there may be too much. When I asked her how I could tell she asked me if any of my dogs were thin and had trouble putting on weight. This surprised me because anything I have found about too much protein says that assuming your dog does not have kidney issues, too much protein's only side effect will make them fat? She also warned me that it could cause pancreatitis.

What she said really struck a note with me because Walter is very thin right now so for the past two weeks I have doubled his intake but... no weight gain 

Any help or pointing me in the right direction would be appreciated. I immediately went out to another store and bought meaty bones with no organs. I am going to see how this goes. 

I have also noticed that his coat seems to be getting coarser along the top of his back and he has an itch that won't go away with his meds that had worked last year. 

Thanks,

Meeka


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You should only be feeding organ meat either once a week, maybe about 4oz or so or with every meal but it should only make up 10% of the total meat. 

Organ meat is very very rich and nutritious. So feeding too much is like overdoing minerals and vitamins. As an example, liver is high in oil soluble vitamin A (not to be confused with the vegetable source of vitamin A also known as beta carotene). If you feed too much liver then you may actually cause liver stones because liver stones are created when the body gets too much oil soluble vitamin A. 

Also feeding too much will more than likely will cause diarrhea


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

LOL! I had to take a peek at this thread because it sounded so, well, offal! 
I haven't been able to get up the nerve to feed my gals a chicken thigh, much less this offal stuff!


----------

